#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 拜託誰能教我畫公獸的肌肉？

## 神威白霜

前陣子為了要使用二刀流而又設計第二把重劍
結果有人回應說「幼獸舉得動這麼重的武器嗎？」
......

我又看了好幾次自己的獸設...


而且別人的贈圖也....


誰....拜託誰能教我畫公獸的肌肉？
拜託教我！我要更新獸設啊！
跪求啊拜託 :狐狸哭:

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

http://www.pixiv.net/spotlight/287
請適量服用
希望這對你有幫助~

----------


## 貓狐

:wuffer_howl: 感謝艾萊分享!!這太實用了!!我也超不會畫肌肉的...
...接下來就是實作了(

----------

